# Best Single Speed Crankset



## Whats_it_to_ya

I decided to convert my cyclocross bike to single speed. The last piece I need is the crankset. What do you guys think is the best single speed crankset? I am looking for something under $300. Is it better to buy a whole crankset and sell the chainrings and buy a singlespeed chainring or buy the crankarms, bottom bracket, and chainrings seperetly?


----------



## Dave Hickey

Are you running a 1/8 or 3/32" chain?

As wooglin mentioned, what's your chainline? Are you running a single cog and spacers or a single speed specific hub? It makes a difference in crankset choice


----------



## wooglin

How's the chain line with your existing crank? And I assume you're running an eccentric or otherwise ss specific hub? Otherwise you can tweak the chain line on a standard cassette hub by rearranging the spacers.


----------



## Whats_it_to_ya

I am planning on using a White Industries Eno Eccentric Hub. Right now i have it set up with an old crank and chainring. the chainline is pretty good. Atleast as good as it will get with the tensioner I'm using.


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Love my All City crank!!!


----------



## David Loving

The White Industries crankset always had my eye. White Industries


----------



## bonefamily

A very good, budget minded crankset is the Andel Standard. This crankset has been rebranded by many others out there.


----------



## Whats_it_to_ya

The White Industries crankset does look very nice. Does it come with a chainring and bottom bracket or is that sold seperetly?


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

The White Industries ENO crankset doesn't include a bottom bracket. If you buy it direct from WI you can part it out piece by piece. A lot of places sell them with a chainring and the needed lockring as a set. The WI bottom bracket looks really swanky, but in effect it's just a really nice square taper JIS bottom bracket with cartridge bearings. I decided to skimp on my bottom bracket and bought a Sugino that cost something around $30.

I've been riding my ENO cranks for two years or so. I love them. They're stiff as hell, look great without trying too hard, and the chainring spline system is great. No worries about mounting your chainring off center or loose bolts. The only thing I wish is they were designed to be a bit more user friendly in regards to the bottom bracket spindle length. I went round and 'round with the numbers before settling on a 103mm spindle. When I called the folks at WI to confirm the specs (by the way, their telephone support is _great_) the guy I talked to was as surprised as I was that I needed a spindle that short. But it all worked out fine.


----------



## markaitch

please define best?

are you riding your cx bike for cx? soon to be sscx?

or do you use it for pavement?

that being said...if i had your budget for cranks - my personal choice, to fit my own riding purposes, would be sugino 75s


----------



## Whats_it_to_ya

I plan on racing sscx. I want something decently light that will hold up to a beating. I also need something that doesnt require a lot of maintenence. I'm not sure if it's possible to fit all that into one crankset, but I'll try.

What is the difference between a track crankset and a crankset with regular singlespeed chainrings?


----------



## jmlapoint

*Campy Record*

WI makes some great stuff, but I still prefer Campy.

View attachment 258919


View attachment 258920


john


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

It's a bit tough to compare weight between cranks with a traditional spider and the ENO. The ENO comes in at a relatively svelte 540 grams (as compared to 780 grams for Dura Ace 170mm cranks), but then adding the chainrings things get messy. I can't find a weight listed anywhere for WI's chainrings. 48 tooth Dura Ace rings look to be around 180 grams, leaving you with something around 960 grams total weight. As for the ENO, who knows? I haven't put mine on a scale, so I have no clue. If anyone out there has the information I'd certainly be interested.


----------



## David Loving

I use a campy 70 centaur crank, with the middle 42 ring off a triple, on one SS. Sugino 48 65, on a fixed.


----------



## JustTooBig

DA track cranks

Campy Record

Sugino 75


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

David Loving said:


> I use a campy *1*70 centaur crank, with the middle 42 ring off a triple, on one SS. Sugino 48 (tooth) *1*65 (crank), on a fixed.


Might want to check your keyboard. It seems there's a sticky key in there.


----------



## David Loving

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Might want to check your keyboard. It seems there's a sticky key in there.


ooops--just a stuck brain


----------



## jmlapoint

JustTooBig said:


> DA track cranks
> Campy Record


I totally agree.
I use DA cranks on my converted FG, and Campy Record on my steel track bike.
The both have provided miles of flawless performance and enjoyment.
john


----------



## kmanpfk

jmlapoint said:


> WI makes some great stuff, but I still prefer Campy.
> 
> View attachment 258919
> 
> 
> View attachment 258920
> 
> 
> john


if that's a campy crank and BB, what is the chain ring?


----------



## Gitit

I use an old campy crank and chainring. It looks really nice and performs perfectly. I still prefer a square taper BB too. You can get a used one in great shape for well under $300.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

Gitit said:


> . . . I still prefer a square taper BB too. You can get a used one in great shape for well under $300.


For a bottom bracket?! I must not understand what you mean.


----------



## Gitit

UrbanPrimitive said:


> For a bottom bracket?! I must not understand what you mean.


Well, yes, you can get the BB for much less than $300 too, but I was referring to the Campy crank. I'd go new on the BB.


----------



## kmanpfk

how do you like the White Industries Eno Eccentric Hub?

a mechanic recommended against but i'm think its a good solution for me

any advice/experience appreciated



Whats_it_to_ya said:


> I am planning on using a White Industries Eno Eccentric Hub. Right now i have it set up with an old crank and chainring. the chainline is pretty good. Atleast as good as it will get with the tensioner I'm using.


----------



## bike hippy

kmanpfk said:


> how do you like the White Industries Eno Eccentric Hub?
> 
> a mechanic recommended against but i'm think its a good solution for me
> 
> any advice/experience appreciated


I would stay away from that mechanic, he sounds like an idiot. The White Industries Eno hub is by far the most effective, highest quality method of tensioning a single speed setup with vertical dropouts.

Furthermore, the OP is asking about CYCLOCROSS cranks, and so far on this thread all anyone has been talking about are their favorite track cranks. Nobody wants to run a 46-48 on the front of their cross bike if they are planning on doing any actual racing or off-road riding.


----------

